# Help Confirm this ultrasound 15 weeks 3 days



## sharileexxx

I had a early gender scan at 15 weeks 3 days , the tech was very though got alot of shots before revealing we are expecting a baby girl i asked her how sure she was she said 95% sure , please help confirm this is my princess


----------



## Dollybird

It certainly looks like it! (Although I'm no expert!) congrats! Xxx


----------



## sharileexxx

Dollybird said:


> It certainly looks like it! (Although I'm no expert!) congrats! Xxx

 thank you :) i am so excited that i will have one of each i just started second guessing


----------



## Bellaloo12

Deffinatly looks like a girl to me. Congratulations x


----------



## DobbyForever

That last pic esp screams girl


----------



## Jbree

3 lines girl!! X


----------



## sharileexxx

Jbree said:


> 3 lines girl!! X

Thanks i know the tech said the 3 lines but i cant see it i assume the last pic is her labia?


----------



## Isme

That looks pretty darn girly. :D And yes, the three lines in the picture would be the labia. Congratulations!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## Jen_H

I am useless at understanding ultrasounds....... but even i would be 100% certain that was a girl!!! Congrats x


----------



## sharileexxx

Jen_H said:


> I am useless at understanding ultrasounds....... but even i would be 100% certain that was a girl!!! Congrats x

I was second guessing cause the last pic looks like there is something between the legs ive since been told that is the labia lol im hopeless at it lol but so excited i will have a daughter in my arms in a few months


----------



## justplay91

That is definitely a girl! Looks just like my little girl's 15 week ultrasound. She is 9 months old now and definitely a little girl!


----------



## sharileexxx

justplay91 said:


> That is definitely a girl! Looks just like my little girl's 15 week ultrasound. She is 9 months old now and definitely a little girl!

Thanx hun anyone else think im now a member of team pink :)


----------



## sharileexxx

anyone else see girly bits ?


----------



## darcie

Looks very girly


----------



## sharileexxx

Bump anyone else think girl ??


----------



## ikaria

Yep, definitely :pink:


----------



## justplay91

That is 100% girl! Congrats!

ETA I just realized I've already commented on this thread, but that's how sure I am that it's a girl! Lol.


----------



## Srrme

All girl!


----------



## Jalanis22

Girl! I can see the 3 lines that define girl!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Looks girl to me :)


----------

